# Paph vietnamense x armeniacum



## Sangii (Jan 18, 2007)

finally opened today after such a long wait ( 6 months+ since I first noticed a spike forming)  












Looks like armeniacum is quite dominant in this cross, at least colorwise, except for the pouch.... Flower is very big compared to the plant : 10 cm high, 10 cm across....


----------



## Heather (Jan 18, 2007)

Great pouch, Lilo! 

Congratulations - you have a lot of patience!


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 18, 2007)

really nice and a great closeup of the hairs!!


----------



## bwester (Jan 18, 2007)

wow!!


----------



## Barbara (Jan 18, 2007)

Six months, wow, now that's patience. Love the colour and the pouch in just wonderful.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2007)

I LIKE! Can you post a picture of the whole plant?


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

That pouch is really pretty! A cross I haven't seen before thanks!


----------



## TADD (Jan 18, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like the first step toward truely peach colored Paphs. Yellow Orange and orange red are not common colors in Paphs. 
Cool.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh my, I'm in love again...


----------



## Marco (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice paph. thanks for the photo


----------



## joan (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, those are some really nice photos of a beautiful orchid!! :smitten:


----------



## Sangii (Jan 19, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I LIKE! Can you post a picture of the whole plant?



here you go, under artificial light, which makes the flower looks more peach color than it really is..it's a single growth plant, LS about 25 cm


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2007)

Very nice Thanx.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 20, 2007)

It's interesting that vietnamense does not have the yellow color suppressing trait that delenatii has.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 21, 2007)

paphreek said:


> It's interesting that vietnamense does not have the yellow color suppressing trait that delenatii has.



I was thinking the same thing. Armeni White (arm x del) is the perfect example too. 

-Ernie


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think the yellow is the dominate colour in all paph armeniacum x (delanatii, micranthum, etc.) ...The yellow is still dominate here but for some reason it leaves a few hints of pink


----------

